
A retired couple found lottery odds in their favor - tosh
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jerry-and-marge-selbee-how-a-retired-couple-won-millions-using-a-lottery-loophole-60-minutes/
======
tosh
> The only thing I found really remarkable is nobody else really seemed to
> grasp it.

